# Help. I’m addicted to tutorials



## Antkn33 (Jan 30, 2021)

Help. The time I spend watching tutorials vs actually making music is.... well, embarrassing. 
what is you’re experience? How do you deal with this affliction?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 30, 2021)

Do what makes you happy


----------



## davidson (Jan 30, 2021)

After you watch a tutorial video, make a track (or part of one) asap using the methods learned, this way you 'imprint' the information and retain it. If you don't, your brain will just purge 99% of the info within a few days. 

I've butchered the explanation, but that's the general gist.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 30, 2021)

See it from a positive point of view, being addicted to buying new sample libraries is worse! 

Here is a simple trick: Before even checking your YouTube or whereever you watch most of your tutorials, cut of the internet from your PC - as long as your DAW / Plug-Ins don't really require it somehow. Then open your DAW and practice some things you have learned in theory, even if it's just a quick exercise


----------



## Antkn33 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> See it from a positive point of view, being addicted to buying new sample libraries is worse!
> 
> Here is a simple trick: Before even checking your YouTube or whereever you watch most of your tutorials, cut of the internet from your PC - as long as your DAW / Plug-Ins don't really require it somehow. Then open your DAW and practice some things you have learned in theory, even if it's just a quick exercise


Yes. I’ve tried to think watching tutorials is better than buying sample libraries. I think that’s true. But it doesn’t always win.


----------



## darthdeus (Jan 30, 2021)

Antkn33 said:


> Help. The time I spend watching tutorials vs actually making music is.... well, embarrassing.
> what is you’re experience? How do you deal with this affliction?


I'd say lower your expectations of the kind of music you'll make, and watch appropriate tutorials. If you watch tutorials how to create extremely complex orchestral arrangements while not being able to create a simple 4 bar chord progression with more than one track, you'll just feel demotivated to do anything. 

If the tutorial makes you feel like "oh god how could I possibly ever do this", it's probably not the right one. Try to aim for feeling "I can't wait for this video to be over so I can go do it myself".


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 30, 2021)

Well I wish I was addicted to tutorials,I have had a Groove 3 subscription for several years and I certainly don’t take advantage of it enough.
I think I’d get more done if I spent more time with it and understood various software better and had a different perspective than I probably have from fumbling and sticking to my typical stumbling workflow.
I have no doubt if I spent more time with various tutorials I would have a better grasp on the products I’m using & I’d be more productive.
I’m determined to change this in 2021 so I guess I’ll know in the next several months if I’ve gotten hooked! 💉 👍


----------



## visiblenoise (Jan 30, 2021)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/df-youtube/ (also appears available for Chrome)

I'd found out about it last week and had been meaning to try it - thanks for the reminder!


----------



## zach.mx (Jan 30, 2021)

I spend a good amount of time distracted from any sort of work when I'm on the PC. Even right now as I browse Vi Control, I'm tabbed out of my current project. Either way, I've found that using a Pomodoro app (fancy timer focus app) sometimes helps me get into the zone. Usually after the first one or two Pomodoros, I can really get in the groove and then I don't really need to take as many breaks.

Also, I'd agree with turning off the internet or youtube. The youtube algorithm is extremely effective and can keep you watching for longer than you'd expect. So rather than opening up the internet/youtube when you sit at your desk, maybe just open up your DAW and start throwing down whatever it is that comes to your mind. In my experience, the more you do it the easier and more fun it becomes.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 30, 2021)

I like tutorials where you can download midi files, etc..then you can get some hands on experience with your libraries and plugins.
But yes, the addiction part..besides composition tutorials, if you own a lot of libraries, vsts and fx plugins, more time can be spent watching tutorials to learn how to use them all! And then let's not forget mixing, recording, piano / guitar tuts , product reviews, etc. The internet is a blessing and at times, a curse!


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 31, 2021)

Watching tutorials, reviews, trying out presets, daydreaming, and indulging in other pleasurable distractions... all of those might be a form of procrastination, but I believe that you can still pick up some good things in the process, if not good habits, per se. Personally, I've learned that forcing myself to work when I'm simply not in a mood or don't feel inspired enough often doesn't help, while new ideas frequently come to me when being somewhat distracted. On the other hand, I also envy those who are more organized and productive by their nature.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 31, 2021)

davidson said:


> After you watch a tutorial video, make a track (or part of one) asap using the methods learned, this way you 'imprint' the information and retain it. If you don't, your brain will just purge 99% of the info within a few days.
> 
> I've butchered the explanation, but that's the general gist.


This. Definitely.


----------



## korgoasys (Jan 31, 2021)

Are there any particular tutorials you find too addictive ?
Patrick


----------



## easyrider (Jan 31, 2021)

davidson said:


> After you watch a tutorial video, make a track (or part of one) asap using the methods learned, this way you 'imprint' the information and retain it. If you don't, your brain will just purge 99% of the info within a few days.
> 
> I've butchered the explanation, but that's the general gist.


I’ve just done this after watch @christianhenson write his cue using CDT...

I wrote a short piece using many tempo changes in studio one just to get my head thinking in that way.


----------



## LauraC (Feb 4, 2021)

I can relate. I am learning so many disciplines simultaneously, I have to focus and remember to write. Usually closing all my browsers and giving myself a time limit and not opening them, helps.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Feb 17, 2021)

One of the things I try and do with languages (because it's something I love learning other than music related stuff), is to select chapters / themes and come back to those from time to time until I master them. 

I also try to challenge myself by releasing a certain number of tracks in a certain timeframe... That sort of thing allows me to apply some of the things I've learnt. But yes, it's always good to find a direct and practical way to apply what you've learnt theoretically.

Even in audio, there's passive learning. When you watch a tutorial you're like : 'ohhh yeahhhh ohhh yeahhh that makes sense, oh and I knew this!' And before you know it, a good part of the principles you've listened to aren't exactly things that you apply in your work :D.


----------



## Kent (Feb 25, 2021)

Antkn33 said:


> Help. The time I spend watching tutorials vs actually making music is.... well, embarrassing.
> what is you’re experience? How do you deal with this affliction?


 

watch starting here through about the next 10 minutes


----------

